
World's Thinnest House is only 4 ft wide - LiveTheDream
http://www.archdaily.com/152505/keret-house-centrala/
======
aplusbi
This reminds me of the Richardson Spite House, which was 5 feet wide and built
to block the windows of another property.

<http://www.nyc-architecture.com/GON/GON005.htm>

~~~
gurtwo
This reminds me of Flatland

~~~
kentbuckle
It personally reminds me of 2d side-view games (like later castlevanias) where
you can't walk around objects like tables or boxes (you have to jump over them
to progress). Perhaps level designers for these sorts of games will become
architectural consultants when super-thin houses start springing up in other
places?

------
joelrunyon
"The house upon completion shall become the narrowest house in Warsaw,
measuring an interior that will vary between 122 centimeters and 72
centimeters in its narrowest spot."

Key phrase: "In Warsaw." Was there any discussion of it being the narrowest in
the world? Or did I miss something?

~~~
Tiktaalik
For "in the world" it may be between Vancouver's Sam Kee building
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_Kee_Building> and Pittsburgh's Skinny
Building. <http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/04151/322795.stm>

Vancouver's building is thinner at the first floor, but has overhangs on the
second which increases its width.

Edit: Hmm this is for "commercial" properties so there may be thinner houses.

~~~
Tiktaalik
Vancouver Chinatown buildings are pretty interesting. There's also a number of
buildings with 1/2 floors. [http://scoutmagazine.ca/2011/07/21/secret-city-on-
buildings-...](http://scoutmagazine.ca/2011/07/21/secret-city-on-buildings-
being-john-malkovich-in-chinatown/)

------
Klinky
Why is it a triangle? that'd be a lot of wasted space if these were being
stacked vertically.

~~~
Cushman
It lets each room get at least some natural light. This is an art project, not
civil engineering.

~~~
mkramlich
Also rain and snow runoff.

------
zachrose
I like that Etgar Keret is going to be the first resident.

One of his stories is called Malffunction, it's about a keyboard with a stuck
"F" key.

[http://books.google.com/books?id=un6rKAjevT4C&pg=PA87...](http://books.google.com/books?id=un6rKAjevT4C&pg=PA87&lpg=PA87&dq=etgar+keret+keyboard&source=bl&ots=UitLj9T_Ec&sig=Ol7Y89vMNQiFXS1wjQrrj-
AzsLw&hl=en&ei=HMcwTq6bNOLiiAKix-
iPBg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CBUQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false)

~~~
nicklovescode
He never mentioned the width. I ffound this house in the paper, it looks
ffine, it looked good. Now I have a broken keyboard and a ffour ffoot house.

------
shalmanese
It's not clear to me how one is meant to reach that beanbag.

~~~
huhtenberg
Easy, the stairs pull up.

[http://cdn.archdaily.net/wp-
content/uploads/2011/07/13112565...](http://cdn.archdaily.net/wp-
content/uploads/2011/07/1311256554-dom-kereta-jakub-szczdwaegsny-wersja-z-
zamknidwaegtymi-schodami-czerwiec-2011-707x1000.jpg)

------
pbhjpbhj
... and just a proposal/graphics render at this stage?

------
ctdonath
I once considered building a lakefront house limited to 6 feet wide by zoning
restrictions. I'm delighted to see someone is implementing such a design.

------
dkokelley
I love seeing things like this. It's too bad it's just a concept for now.

It reminds me of the Boeing 727 house (<http://www.costaverde.com/727.html>)
or the modular apartment in Japan
([http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/15/garden/15hongkong.html?_r=...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/15/garden/15hongkong.html?_r=1))

~~~
nkassis
That house makes me think of this movie:
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0123755/> ;p

------
ChuckMcM
I love creativity like this. The whole stairs into the bottom with a ladder
between floors is pretty cool too. Presumably you could make a one-motorcycle
garage underneath.

------
rysulliv
I feel claustrophobic just looking at the rendering!

------
sashthebash
The ladder in the house reminds me of Super Mario. Great concept, but I would
go insane living in such a 2D world over time.

------
earino
Not 1 closet. That's not a house.

~~~
reustle
Not everyone needs a closet

~~~
earino
I am genuinely curious about this statement. Who doesn't need a closet? (I
mean, theoretically I can imagine someone who only wears 1 outfit in
perpetuity... but that's hard to imagine.)

------
sukuriant
If you lined a number of these up, how would the noise be?

~~~
reustle
No different than a usual apartment building? As long as the walls are
insulated enough, I would guess.

~~~
sukuriant
Insulation takes space, though. I'm not sure those walls will be thick enough,
and the space inside the house still comfortable and livable.

